# Suggestions for 40 gallon tow behind sprayer



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

I've read a lot of the reviews on here for the 21 and 31 gallon NothStar tow behind sprayers.
It seems most people are happy with them, especially after changing the nozzles to Teejets.

I didn't see anyone that has a 40 gallon model (NorthStar or others). 
I have 37,000sq' and prefer to only mix one time. I like that the NorthStar 41 has more than 2 nozzles (5). 
Is the Northstar 41 gallon a good option or is there something else I should consider?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Northstar 41 gallon, don't over think it, mod it with teejets. Good luck

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14829


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Northstar also.


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks Everyone,

I bought the NorthStar 41 gallon today, assembled it, and made some water passes on the driveway.
I hope to test and figure out my application pace tomorrow, and get my Prodiamine down. 
Watching the spray coverage on my driveway - I'm impressed.
Rick


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Rick S said:


> Thanks Everyone,
> 
> I bought the NorthStar 41 gallon today, assembled it, and made some water passes on the driveway.
> I hope to test and figure out my application pace tomorrow, and get my Prodiamine down.
> ...


I bought the 21 gal and quite like it, I should have bought the 41 for the same reasons you did. I regularly spray in acre increments and I either have to refill or or apply at .5Gal/M.


----------



## Beerman219 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm looking to do the same purchase. For those who pull with a zero turn or a mower that the speed isn't geared. How do you consistently make sure you are going the correct speed so the application rate is correct?


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Man - this beats a backpack sprayer for a large yard! Applying Prodiamine went well. 
This model recirculates excess water back into the tank and becomes a strong agitator at any setting other than max psi. At max psi: It turns the pump off when you're not spraying. 
I do have an issue with the pressure regulator. If I set it any stronger than (basically) minimum (18 psi), when I turn it off and back on the pressure jumps to 40-50 psi. So I have no real setting between 18, and 40-50, and max. I will post a video of it and see if anyone else has this issue.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Beerman219 said:


> I'm looking to do the same purchase. For those who pull with a zero turn or a mower that the speed isn't geared. How do you consistently make sure you are going the correct speed so the application rate is correct?


I just purchased the 31 gallon north star sprayer that I'll be towing with a zero turn. I plan on using an app on my phone to see speeds and just use the speed adjuster set to minimum most likely.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Beerman219 said:


> I'm looking to do the same purchase. For those who pull with a zero turn or a mower that the speed isn't geared. How do you consistently make sure you are going the correct speed so the application rate is correct?


I use a GPS app on my phone for the first couple passes, then once my eyeballs get calibrated to the travel speed I put the phone away. I always spray at full RPM on the engine, cutting it back so you can go full travel on the sticks is harder on the transmissions since they don't get as much cooling, and the engine alternator also won't make full amps so you risk killing the battery with the sprayer draw.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Anybody had issues of bad leaks where the boom nozzles are screwed on? I ended up wrapping the threads with Teflon tape and will test again this evening after work. I'll eventually replace them with teejet check valves and new nozzles, but the sprayer came with teejet flood nozzles and don't want to immediately sink a bunch of money on top of the original $300 price


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I have the 41gal NorthStar sprayer. When it came, the regulator was busted, but they sent replacement regulator quickly. I will be updating with teejet nozzles at some point, but haven't felt the need to spend the money yet.

I tow behind a zero turn mower, and I use a bicycle speedometer to tell me how fast I'm going. I got the speedometer idea from another member here.


You have to mount a magnet and a sensor to one of the wheels. The magnet has to pass close enough to register but not close enough to hit. You can see the magnet and sensor in this photo. (magnet is at the very bottom of the photo)


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

I didn't notice anything bad but I've only used it once. I'll look for it the next time I have it out.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

New to this and considering a tow behind. A few questions.

1. How is the tow behind pump powered? 
2. How do you ensure even application, specifically that you haven't missed an area? Marking dye?


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi Buster,

I am new to a tow behind and a yard this large myself. 
The pump has a long cable that connects to the battery in whatever you're pulling it with. It has an on/off switch midway in the cable.
I won't use a marking dye. I've already used too many things that stain and don't come off. I'm certainly not using that. 
Especially in my dormant Bermuda: I can see my riding mower tracks where I just went in the grass. I space out far enough to know where I need to go on the next pass to get my overlap. That works very well in dormant Bermuda. 
I will be building a DIY foam marking attachment. Look it up on YouTube. It's cheap, easy, works well, and the foam goes away without any issues.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I just pulled the trigger on the 31 gallon Northstar. I am excited!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ngilbe36 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the 31 gallon Northstar. I am excited!


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Buster said:


> New to this and considering a tow behind. A few questions.
> 
> 1. How is the tow behind pump powered?
> 2. How do you ensure even application, specifically that you haven't missed an area? Marking dye?


1.) Mower battery
2.) Calibrate and lots of practice. Start off with chemicals that have fudge factor built in.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> Buster said:
> 
> 
> > New to this and considering a tow behind. A few questions.
> ...


Your write up for your northstar sprayer is really helpful, especially the way you connected the pvc pipe to the boom arms. Luckily Home Depot had pretty much everything in stock


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ag_fishing said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Buster said:
> ...


Glad I could be helpful


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Did you drill holes into the boom arm for the inner pvc clamps though?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

ag_fishing said:


> Anybody had issues of bad leaks where the boom nozzles are screwed on? I ended up wrapping the threads with Teflon tape and will test again this evening after work. I'll eventually replace them with teejet check valves and new nozzles, but the sprayer came with teejet flood nozzles and don't want to immediately sink a bunch of money on top of the original $300 price


I've had a Fimco 3ph 60 gal for years and never had a leak at the nozzles at hand tight. I never leave the nozzles with the sprayer when I'm through. The screens, t-jets & caps are washed / dried & kept in a jar until needed again.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ag_fishing said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > ag_fishing said:
> ...


Yes one hole each side. Used the nozzle holes for the second screws. 


Hopefully this shows it


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

SWB said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody had issues of bad leaks where the boom nozzles are screwed on? I ended up wrapping the threads with Teflon tape and will test again this evening after work. I'll eventually replace them with teejet check valves and new nozzles, but the sprayer came with teejet flood nozzles and don't want to immediately sink a bunch of money on top of the original $300 price
> ...


Yeah I sprayed prodiamine tonight and the nozzles leaked the entire time it was turned off. I plan on replacing with teejet check valves anyways so not too concerned with it


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

CenlaLowell said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


It does thanks. I plan on modifying mine just like yours with the exception of the agitator.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Buster said:
> 
> 
> > New to this and considering a tow behind. A few questions.
> ...


Thank you!

A different question. Is it permissible to put in the right amount of chemicals for say my 10k sqft front yard, then fill up the tank with water and go spray just the 10k? Of course you'd try to make even and calibrated passes, but in this way you'd ensure that not too much chemical goes down over the recommended area, and you'd probably be pretty close to the right application quantity.

Also, I assume that Dimension and other liquid PreEms would work in this tow behind?


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Buster said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Buster said:
> ...


You could read the labels of the specific chemicals to see if it says anything about using too much carrier. I'm guessing for chemicals that needs to get into the dirt, applying in the way you describe would be a great way to do it. You're going to water them in anyway.

For chemicals that need to stick to the leaf of the plant, I imagine there is some level of dilution that alters the effectiveness of the chemical.

I always use 1gal/M, but if the way you describe makes the most sense to you, I think you're safe. I have read a few labels that suggest that I use at least 2 gal/1ksqft of carrier, and I have ignored that part of the label and just go with my regular 1 gal. But you can never go wrong with following the label.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Buster said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Buster said:
> ...


Yes it is fine to do it that way. I do that now making two trips with 14 gallons each time. ALL chemicals work in the tow behind just like anything else, but please don't put glysophate in there.

Good luck


----------

